# Fursona Diet



## JazzMina (Jul 13, 2018)

My question is this...if you have a fursona who is not a hybrid at all does your fursona follow the same diet as the animal its based on or closer to your own diet?


----------



## David Drake (Jul 13, 2018)

I see it as the same as yourself, as I view anthro characters like fantasy races and therefore all omnivorous even if the animal it "evolved" from is an obligate herbivore/carnivore. But others might see it differently so I figure whatever feels right to you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2018)

Closer to my own. Omnivore.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 13, 2018)

Closer to the animal he's based on - he eats mostly raw fruits and vegetables, but also loves fries. I mean, who doesn't love fries anyway... Capuchin monkeys seem to enjoy them quite a lot. So I see no reason why my anthro monkey 'sona wouldn't just as well.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 13, 2018)

As dragons are imaginary the diet can be as diverse as the imagination. But for my sona/OC omnivore with a leaning towards mmm Ramen.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2018)

My characters are civilized as fug, but I don't even know what my favorite food is so... civilized food


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 13, 2018)

There only one fursona diet, yiff. :V


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> There only one fursona diet, yiff. :V



Don't want to alarm you but there may be a shortage of your favorite to consume.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh no's!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Only junk food. Nothing with nutritional value whatsoever.


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you for all the replies. I think then my fursona will be an omnivore but leaning more towards fruit than I do.


----------



## Joni (Jul 13, 2018)

Chocolate, a lot of chocolate


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 13, 2018)

Obligate carnivore, if he where to get vegetables or anything with chlorophyll in him he’d likely wind up violently ill with stomach pain.

So based on the animal he’s based on.


----------



## smolsketch (Jul 13, 2018)

When I design a character or a sona, I usually make the diet similar to the animal or creature it is based on.


----------



## Simo (Jul 13, 2018)

Mine is a mixture, but he leans towards being a bit of a gourmet in his later years, and will make fancy meals to share with his fox friend; roast pheasant, rabbit with a sage/blackberry reduction, with sides of wild mushrooms, mashed potatoes with shallots, and such.

But also silly things, like deep fried mice with a Thai dipping sauce, using the tails to hold for dipping; and pizzas that feature beetles and wasps, which are things a skunk does eat.

Oh....and also, a good deal of fruit...especially Watermelon, which is Simo's favorite food. And to drink, watermelon juice, cider and watermelon wine.  I like to have fun with things, and food often figures into Simo's sense of hospitality and playfulness.


----------



## modfox (Jul 13, 2018)

other fursonas


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Mine is a mixture, but he leans towards being a bit of a gourmet in his later years, and will make fancy meals to share with his fox friend; roast pheasant, rabbit with a sage/blackberry reduction, with sides of wild mushrooms, mashed potatoes with shallots, and such.
> 
> But also silly things, like deep fried mice with a Thai dipping sauce, using the tails to hold for dipping; and pizzas that feature beetles and wasps, which are things a skunk does eat.
> 
> Oh....and also, a good deal of fruit...especially Watermelon, which is Simo's favorite food. And to drink, watermelon juice, cider and watermelon wine.  I like to have fun with things, and food often figures into Simo's sense of hospitality and playfulness.


Some of that sounds kinda yummy


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

my fursona never had a diet before. 

but it'll probably never get one


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 14, 2018)

They’re an obligate carnivore but will treat themselves to peanut butter, watermelon, and cheese. It does nothing for them but taste good and sometimes make them sick if they eat too much.


----------



## Starbeak (Jul 15, 2018)

Omnivore. My 'sona is pudgy like me and wuvs Earth food (Who doesn't).

Feed my 'sona eggs or chicken and my 'sona might give you a  death stare but that would also be while my 'sona chows down on what is in front of my 'sona


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

My character is herbivore, But may resort to meat in extreme situations.


----------



## peach ♡ (Jul 29, 2018)

my fursona follows human diets because she is centered around fruit, and a lot of animals can't eat certain types of fruit ehe ;v;


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 29, 2018)

peach ♡ said:


> my fursona follows human diets because she is centered around fruit, and a lot of animals can't eat certain types of fruit ehe ;v;


That makes sense


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm basically a carnivore as it is, so Zephyris would just get rid of any pretence of omnivorism.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

My fursona eats a balanced diet of chocolate, meat, insects, and little boys.


----------



## Joni (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

As he is an artificial creature, he eats nothing comestible, just energy owo


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2018)

He can get into trouble with foods containing theobromine. In real life, I have a sensitivity to caffeine and theobromine. Other than that, his diet is nothing special. He prefers lean meats, fruits, vegetables, and alcohol.


----------



## AwoDee (Aug 10, 2018)

definitely a meat n fruit based diet here. tho mostly meat. I think doggos can eat fruit so??? I don't really like candy/soda so it reflects that!!


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 26, 2020)

Ice cream is looking promising today


----------



## Skittles (Jun 26, 2020)

See-food. See food and eat it.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 26, 2020)

Red-breasted mergansers primarily eat fish and crustaceans (15-20 per day), so Marius loves sushi and eats it like popcorn.
Outside of salmon and tilapia, I'm not a fan of seafood.
Marius also eats the same people food that I do.


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 26, 2020)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> My fursona eats a balanced diet of chocolate, meat, insects, and little boys.



Now that is how you escalate! My sona is a fantasy creature like a dragon, but her diet is pretty similar to yours. Technically children could be part of her diet... but she has certain "Laws" to follow and "moral objections" towards cannibalizing kiddies. But, I mean, hey, don't let me get in your way! In fact, I'll be over here, running away as fast as I can go.


----------



## Simo (Jun 26, 2020)

Small_Wonder said:


> Now that is how you escalate! My sona is a fantasy creature like a dragon, but her diet is pretty similar to yours. Technically children could be part of her diet... but she has certain "Laws" to follow and "moral objections" towards cannibalizing kiddies. But, I mean, hey, don't let me get in your way! In fact, I'll be over here, running away as fast as I can go.



Children, you say? I might be able to offer my nephew, who buzzes about the place on one of those pesky-noisy 4 wheel dirt-buggy things all day...you'd be helping to keep the countryside peaceful and quiet, by eating him...it'd be...um...a moral good, really! 

~

As for Simo the Skunk: lots of melon, lots of veggies. He is one sweet and healthy skunk!


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 26, 2020)

Simo said:


> Children, you say? I might be able to offer my nephew, who buzzes about the place on one of those pesky-noisy 4 wheel dirt-buggy things all day...you'd be helping to keep the countryside peaceful and quiet, by eating him...it'd be...um...a moral good, really!
> 
> ~
> 
> As for Simo the Skunk: lots of melon, lots of veggies. He is one sweet and healthy skunk!


Well, you should probably talk to that maim.kill.maim person over there - Wait, hold on, no! Don't feed children to crazy people!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 26, 2020)

vegetables for bun, bird seed and fruits for birb


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2020)

Firuthi, in his normal size at least, mainly eats a more extreme version of the kind of junky diet (heavy on the pizza, chicken wings, burgers, and sorbet - only veggies he'll eat are fried.... mmm, fried cauliflower) that I used to have before I've had to start getting a handle on my weight.  Actually more varied than it sounds, just... loaded.

I don't think it compares to bearded dragons or any of the large lizards, but you really can't compare it to fictional dragons since the diets of fictional dragons at normal human size can often be.... idiosyncratic as I recall.

All this goes out the window if he goes up to his building-wrecker size - he might eat whole elephants and similar large animals if the opportunity presents, but usually smaller anthros (or humans, in the right scenarios) are the only thing plentiful enough and substantial enough for him to even notice.  THAT fits the stigma of fictional dragons a lot better.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 29, 2020)

My fursona is an Akhlut, a wolf/orca.

Her diet is mostly meat, especially large ocean fish, though she will eat meat from land and occasionally some plants/fruits.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Jun 29, 2020)

As an owl, Cosmic diet consists almost exclusively of rodents


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 29, 2020)

I mean I do eat a lot of trash (Junk food) along with meat so... I guess I am a Raccoon in a way anyway.

But Jackpot has a more finer taste, sure he'll eat meat and fruits and what not since he's an omnivore but he doesn't scavange. But loves a nice diverse meal (E.G: A nice steak with berries)


----------



## BlackmoonWitch (Jun 29, 2020)

Close to mine, omnivore, but still a bit more of meat an animal products


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

Whatever Zer gets his hands on. And even then, it must pass the test that if he likes it.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jun 29, 2020)

Tallow drinks blood, and ferrets are obligate carnivores, so she does technically follow her species's diet!


----------

